# WLMT in Memphis



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was just wanting to point out that WLMT 30.2 is no longer Variety TV, it changed over to RTN. Just thought I'd post that since some people might not know yet. Thanks, bye.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting.....

Thanks


----------

